# Affixing Figures



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Greetings all,

I just recently purchased a slew of old Prieser and LGB seated figures for my passenger cars. I was wondering how to go about attaching them to the seats so they don't shift around? I hate to use glue or anything that would damage the value of the cars in the long run (if I'm being ridiculous please do tell me).

Much appreciated,

Kyle


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Carve out small holes in their bottoms for the new rare earth magnets (tiny) and put a strip of metal on the seats. Might even put the metal under the seats, the mags are strong.
There you go, this is a variation of Dick F's idea.

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Use silicon adhesive (plumbing and marine stores.) It peels right off - just like the stuff on inserts in your mail.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I drill through the bottom side of the chair into the figures rear end and back. Use a screw to hold the figure in.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second Pete's recommendation for silicon. I've used that for figures and props and found it very effective and removable.

Best,
TJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a product by DAP called "Fun-Tak". It is a blue putty like substance that will hold things in place. It peals off leaving no marks when you remove the figure. From my experience it holds quite nicely. It does not dry out and if kept clean can be reused.

I've seen it in supermarkets and hardware stores in with other adhesives.

Chuck

PS. I also use it to hold figures in place on station platforms and in other scenes. A small BB sized ball under each foot does the job. Just press the figure down to flatten the ball.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I just use a dab of hot glue. It can be removable, and I haven't had any problems with it over time. Of course, in Florida we don't have the cold temperatures that some of you experience, so I can't speak to that.

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I drilled a hole and secured figures with a screw. I have found glue will fail here in the Northeast. I left an Aristocraft caboose in my unheated garage for 3 years and when I retrieved it all I had was unglued pieces, it completely fell apart.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Trusty ol' Goo, available at your local hobby/train store.

If your people decide to sit somewhere else just rock 'em side to side. My folks have been in the RDC for three years now (they winter in the coolness of my basement) here in NY.

JackM


----------

